# I Had to Let My Cat Kaley Cross the Rainbow Bridge



## Pecos (Nov 3, 2022)

I had to let my cat Kaley cross the Rainbow Bridge. She was in very bad shape this morning and the vet agreed that she was finished. She had fought this thyroid disease for far longer than the vets ever thought she would. I was with her when she passed, and I know that she knew that. She led a good life and was just shy of 22. 

I am processing all of this, and my mind keeps going to all those happy moments we had together. The pain of knowing that those moments will never come again is very great right now. I know that I did the right thing, but I still get these waves of great sadness sweeping over me.

She was an inside cat who lived most of her life in my office and on my lap, but every day we went outside for a period of time. The moments that I treasure the most are of her snuggling down in my peacoat with me while we sit out in the woods and watched the birds on a cold winter's morning. There are so many other heartwarming moments that she gave me. 

I always regarded myself as a dog person, but this little cat captured my heart and was my friend for a very long time. 

I am grieving.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 3, 2022)

Dear little kitty. 22 years! All those lovely moments.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Nov 3, 2022)

I've been there. My kitties...one lived to be 18, the other only to 13, but they had my whole heart. I understand.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 3, 2022)

*I am so sorry for your loss of Kaley, what a long life and obviously well loved.*
*Our dear pets pull at our heartstrings, we love and enjoy them, then it is time.*
*Sending a hug to you Pescos. Such a hard time this is for you~*


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 3, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I had to let my cat Kaley cross the Rainbow Bridge. She was in very bad shape this morning and the vet agreed that she was finished. She had fought this thyroid disease for far longer than the vets ever thought she would. I was with her when she passed, and I know that she knew that. She led a good life and was just shy of 22.
> 
> I am processing all of this, and my mind keeps going to all those happy moments we had together. The pain of knowing that those moments will never come again is very great right now. I know that I did the right thing, but I still get these waves of great sadness sweeping over me.
> 
> ...


Oh, dear friend, I am so sorry this happened. Sending warm thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## hawkdon (Nov 3, 2022)

So sorry for you, just went thru these feeling a couple
months ago....take care.....don


----------



## ElCastor (Nov 3, 2022)

My heart goes out to you. For me, growing up was always dogs, but my wife is a cat person and I have come to love cats. Perhaps you should consider a visit to the local animal shelter. There will likely be a kitten there who needs your love.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 3, 2022)

Always so hard to let our pet friends go. You know you gave Kaley the best life possible. So sorry.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 3, 2022)

Sorry for your loss, losing any pet is hard, and after 22 years particularly hard.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2022)

Ohhh no! I am so sorry, Pecos.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 3, 2022)

Think of how lucky you were to have found each other in this life and the wonderful life you were able to give her.
She has a soul.  You will be with this soul again and will both remember.  Bless you Pecos, I wish I could take your pain away!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 3, 2022)

(((Pecos)))
It hurts.  So sorry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 3, 2022)

I'm very sorry for your loss.  I too know the pain well.  These furry beings capture our hearts and then they have to leave us unfortunately.  May your grieving go easier on you.  It will as time passes.  May your memories of her help you to get through this heart wrenching time.


----------



## MountainRa (Nov 3, 2022)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Pinky (Nov 3, 2022)

Many hugs to you, Pecos, and may the sorrow turn to joyous memories
of your sweet, beloved Kaley.


----------



## Jules (Nov 3, 2022)

Many hugs @Pecos   That was a story of love.  It hurts so much when it ends.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 3, 2022)

@Pecos , so sorry for the loss of your good friend. RIP Kaley.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 3, 2022)

Pecos said:


> I had to let my cat Kaley cross the Rainbow Bridge. She was in very bad shape this morning and the vet agreed that she was finished. She had fought this thyroid disease for far longer than the vets ever thought she would. I was with her when she passed, and I know that she knew that. She led a good life and was just shy of 22. I always regarded myself as a dog person, but this little cat captured my heart and was my friend for a very long time.
> I am grieving.


The pain of your grief is felt and commiserated not only by us but by animal lovers who might just lurk here from time to time. The love you have for Kaley is the reason why that you knew it was time. Your love for Kaley has saved her from unnecessary suffering, your's was a very brave but honorable decision. 
It takes a while, but the raw pain of loss does recede. There's a rose that you might like to look up, what a tribute to Kaley to mark her grave with a rose called: "Sweet Memories." 
For Pecos, and Kaley:


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Oh, @Pecos I am so sorry.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 3, 2022)

My condolences on the loss of your friend Kaley.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 3, 2022)

So sorry for your loss.  
She must have had very good care to have lived such a long life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2022)

Oh Nooooo MDB!!  You and Mrs. Pecos have my deepest condolences. Living to be 22...that's remarkable. I know Kaley got top notch care and much love. May she Rest in Paradise.


----------



## DebraMae (Nov 3, 2022)

I am so sorry for your loss.  I lost my cat after 15 years and she will always be in my heart.  I know that Kaley will always be in yours.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 3, 2022)

Sometimes even the right and best thing is so painful; I'm sorry for your family's loss, Pecos.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 3, 2022)

That is a beautiful opening post, you wrote about your dear friend Kaley,  @Pecos 
Thank you for sharing that with us.

I am glad that the two of you found each other and had those times together.

Very sorry for your sadness.  It sure does take time, I know too, like others on this thread, giving you their understanding and caring.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 4, 2022)

I want to thank everyone for the thoughtful support and comfort that I have received on this thread. This is one of the things that makes SF so special.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 4, 2022)

So sorry for your loss my friend. My wife recently brought back "little Kitty" from Puerto Rico, and she already has me wraped around her little paw.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2022)

@Pecos  Very sad news about your cat, my condolences.  It sounds like your bond with her was very strong, and the love between you two was special.  May she rest peacefully and know that she will always have a warm spot in your heart and never be forgotten.  Hugs my friend, tearing up right now and will be thinking of you.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 4, 2022)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Trila (Nov 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


@hollydolly
This made me cry.  It made me think of my Opie, who died in our arms when he was one year old.  Thank you for posting!


----------



## Trila (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Nov 4, 2022)

Pecos, I'm so sorry you lost your sweet furbaby.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 11, 2022)

This is one of my favorite photos of Kaley. It was taken about 8 years ago. I got her ashes back yesterday and will move them into a urn in a couple of days. I continue to miss my cat buddy.


----------



## Devi (Nov 11, 2022)

So sorry to hear about this, Pecos. My condolences to you. May the memories of your good times together ease the pain of the loss.


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 12, 2022)

So sorry for your loss, Pecos!  I can relate, having lost my 16-year-old calico cat to kidney failure in October.  Within a month I adopted a 2-year-old cat from a shelter who had been there for six months.  She’s delighted to roam freely in a home rather than exist in a small cage, and I’m lucky to have her…


----------



## Remy (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm so sorry. I guess I missed this thread. It's such a hard loss. I know those memories. She was absolutely gorgeous and what a long, happy life she had with you. Both of you were so lucky.


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2022)

She had a good long life and a wonderful pet parent.


----------



## dobielvr (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm sorry your heart is hurting Pecos.
Treasure all those wonderful memories of your Kaley.
Hugs


----------

